# set: command not found

## d3vah

Raga sto reistallando tutto e dopo u riavvio mi esce sto errore

09:18:38 (26.28 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/expat-1.95.6.tar.gz' 

saved [291876/291876]

>>> md5  :Wink:  expat-1.95.6.tar.gz

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1056: set: command not found

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1062: set: command not found

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1171: set: command not found

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1056: set: command not found

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1062: set: command not found

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking expat-1.95.6.tar.gz to 

/var/tmp/portage/expat-1.95.6-r1/work

 * Applying xmlstatus.patch...                                            

[ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1171: set: command not found

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1056: set: command not found

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1062: set: command not found

./configure: line 198: set: command not found

./configure: line 201: set: command not found

./configure: line 204: set: command not found

./configure: line 207: set: command not found

./configure: line 210: set: command not found

./configure: line 213: set: command not found

./configure: line 216: set: command not found

./configure: line 219: set: command not found

non posso piu "emergiare" nulla.... qualcuno sa dirmi dove ho sbagliato?

----------

## cerri

GRAVE.

Che shell usi?

----------

## d3vah

bash normale....

Cmq oggi non me lo ha dato +..... A furia di riavviare si deve essere corretto da solo  :Smile: 

Speriamo non riaccada

----------

## bsolar

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> bash normale....
> 
> Cmq oggi non me lo ha dato +..... A furia di riavviare si deve essere corretto da solo 

 

Misteri della fede.

----------

## cerri

Non ci credero' mai.

Mi sembra quasi che hai lanciato UNINSTALL.EXE e SETUP.EXE se il problema si e' risolto cosi'...

Era come se mancasse qualche libreria... non puo' essersi risolto da solo!

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non ci credero' mai.
> 
> Mi sembra quasi che hai lanciato UNINSTALL.EXE e SETUP.EXE se il problema si e' risolto cosi'...
> 
> Era come se mancasse qualche libreria... non puo' essersi risolto da solo!

 

Nulla è impossibile (anche se effettivamente questo comportamento misterioso ricorda anche a me i riavvi a dita incrociate che facevo su altri sistemi, e altre procedure a limite della scaramanzia...)

----------

## d3vah

Beh vi spiego nel dettaglio cosi vi sbalordite di +  :Smile: 

Vado in ordine cronologico:

1) installo tutto dall'inizio emerge xfree e un po di kde

2) vado a dormire spengo il pc e il giorno dopo riavvio e voglio continuare l'emerge

3) set: command bla bla bla.... riavvio un paio di volte infine

4) mi fa il kde-base e poi set: command not found al pakketto successivo senza che io scrivessi nulla.... avevo fatto solo emerge kde all'inizio

5) riavvio un po di volte ma sto set non se ne va.... posto sul forum il problema e me ne vado in palestra

6) torno a casa riaccendo il pc e funziona tutto tanto è vero che vi scrivo dal kde appena compilato...

Da premettere che ho usato sempre la stessa versione e configurazione del kernel e l'unica cosa che facevo era solo "emerge kde"

Inoltre non riuscivo a fare l'emerge nemmeno di altri pakketti ad esempio ho provato a riemergere bash-x.x pensando che fosse il problema ma non me lo faceva fare a causa dell'errore quindi non sapevo far altro che riavviare  :Smile: 

Misteri della fede  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Beh vi spiego nel dettaglio cosi vi sbalordite di + 
> 
> Vado in ordine cronologico:
> 
> 1) installo tutto dall'inizio emerge xfree e un po di kde
> ...

 

Ma perché non lo fai andare sempre? Tanto dormi... La mia macchina non ha mai lavorato tanto senza di me da quando ho Gentoo...

----------

